# Independance Day, 2014 4th of July



## H2H1 (Jul 3, 2014)

I just wanted to tell everyone to remember what this day means, and why we celebrate it. And tell the younger ones it not just a holiday, it is time to remember why. That so many of our men and women gave there life to defend our freedom. So remember it proudly and if you see someone in uniform thank him or her for there service.


----------

